# Pinout for my 7" LGE Infotainment unit in my 2017 Premier Sedan



## ArduinoMATIC (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello, Friends!

Does anyone have a pinout for the 7'' MyLink infotainment made by LGE, that came in my 2017 Premier?

It has two 20 pin connections on the back of it. One 20 pin plug is colored white, and the other 20 plug is brown.
From what I can tell, the brown one is for audio output to my speakers, or maybe a factory amp. 
The pinout I need more info on is the white 20 pin plug.

My goal involves injecting commands in to the GMLAN / CAN BUS, so I can control when my rear view camera gets displayed on the infotainment system.
I know that there is an existing discussion about doing this, but I have not been able to get any specific details from the original poster.









Front camera project via can bus


Hi all, new member here. I just finished a front camera project on my 2nd gen hatch and decided to write a brief article about the experience. https://medium.com/@tbruno25/car-hacking-how-i-added-features-by-manipulating-can-bus-and-how-you-can-too-b391fcea11f1 would love some feedback...




www.cruzetalk.com





So can anyone please help me out on this?
I would greatly appreciate this info! I have spent hours, and hours trying to find it through search engines and maker posts.

Thanks!

James


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

They are ‘probably’ in the service manual.

If you just want CAN you can use OBD2 or tap into the obd2 wires.


----------



## ArduinoMATIC (Mar 16, 2019)

I do suspect that I could find more info in the service manual. But I don't have the money to get the service manual.

So if anyone had a copy of service manuals for the Gen 2 2016 or the 2017, or maybe even the 2018 Cruze, I would appreciate it very much!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

ArduinoMATIC said:


> I do suspect that I could find more info in the service manual. But I don't have the money to get the service manual.
> 
> So if anyone had a copy of service manuals for the Gen 2 2016 or the 2017, or maybe even the 2018 Cruze, I would appreciate it very much!


http://www.alldatadiy.com/ is basically direct dumps of the acdelco manual.Has some errors but it's $30 for a year.

The acdelco subscription gm techs and such use is something like $1000 a year? But you can buy it for a few days for like $30. There are laws which require OEMs to do this (rolls eyes at Tesla).


----------



## ArduinoMATIC (Mar 16, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> http://www.alldatadiy.com/ is basically direct dumps of the acdelco manual.Has some errors but it's $30 for a year.
> 
> The acdelco subscription gm techs and such use is something like $1000 a year? But you can buy it for a few days for like $30. There are laws which require OEMs to do this (rolls eyes at Tesla).


Thanks!
I have also already subscribed to alldatadiy.com
It was disappointing.
It was another dead end with them.


----------

